# spark plug gap



## buffaloaltima (Nov 21, 2003)

Hello all. What's the correct plug gap for a '97 4L? Thanks!


----------



## buffaloaltima (Nov 21, 2003)

buffaloaltima said:


> Hello all. What's the correct plug gap for a '97 4L? Thanks!


Oops...4cyl....NOT 4L....(I was thinking about my jeep....)


----------



## chuck34gboro (Jun 7, 2003)

SHAWN @ Altimas.net said:


> Stock gap is 1.1mm/.044in. , but for best performance .047in. is good .... Larger gap = more spark , but rememeber if you go to big you will wear out ignition parts sooner , .047in is a good middle ground ...



In case you're MSD/n2o/Turbo/etc.



asleepaltima @ Altimas.net said:


> it all depends what youre running. according to msd and nitrous express they say to gap the plugs to .035 and then go up in increments of .005 to see where it performs the best. im running a 75 shot and im running them at .035 and it runs great.
> msd also has a suggestion list for different types of setups;
> 
> Compression Spark plug gap
> ...


----------



## buffaloaltima (Nov 21, 2003)

Thanks much!


----------

